# Connection problem using a switch



## t77snapshot (Sep 17, 2009)

*Connection problem using a router/switch*

Hi I just bought a Linksys SD2005 gigabit 5 port switch to connect 3 computers to a single cable modem. I am not networking, I just need them all online for crunching. My primary system (win7) is working fine but the other 2 (xp) are not receiving a connection. I get this message: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My knowledge is limited on this subject and I have attempted simple efforts like unplugging the modem and switch, using Windows repair/diagnostics. Nothing is working  All the computers get a connect by themselves, just not together through the switch. drivers? bad ports?  Any ideas?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2009)

the modem isnt doing DHCP, which means the PC's arent getting IP addreses.

You need a router between the modem and the switch - and no it doesnt need to be gigabit.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the modem isnt doing DHCP, which means the PC's arent getting IP addreses.
> 
> You need a router between the modem and the switch - and no it doesnt need to be gigabit.



Would I just be able to use a router alone instead of a switch? Would the router have to be a 5 port as well? (to run 4 max like my switch) because that would be a big mess of cables.:shadedshu


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 17, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Would I just be able to use a router alone instead of a switch? Would the router have to be a 5 port as well? (to run 4 max like my switch) because that would be a big mess of cables.:shadedshu



Yeah, if you are going to be using ethernet. Each router usually has 4 ports on it, plus the port for the modem to connect to it.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Would I just be able to use a router alone instead of a switch? Would the router have to be a 5 port as well? (to run 4 max like my switch) because that would be a big mess of cables.:shadedshu



you need one cable from the modem to the router, and then you can have one cable to the switch (and everyone connects to the switch), or you can have everyone connect to the router.

Most routers are only 4 port, the 5th is what connects to the modem.

The main advantage to modem->router-> switch is price - even buying all 3 individually, can be cheaper than a gigabit capable router.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok I get it now  Thanks for the help. Can any one recommend a good cheap router?  or are most of the same quality?


----------



## Ptep (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd personally stick with one of the known brand names of routers (i.e. Linksys, Netgear, D-Link), some of the not so great brands like Edimax, Sweex and Billion use the same badly designed GUI so presumeably their electronics all come from the same factory. Just a basic router will do the job, and i would recommend one with wireless, even if you dont use it and you switch it off for the time being, its better to have and not need to pay out for another router further down the line if and when you do need wireless.

NetGear WGR614
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122016

Linksys WRT54G2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124284

D-Link DIR-615 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127241

Any of these would work great for your purpose, dont know what the prices are like or if you can get them cheaper, they ALL look cheaper than they are here in the UK so take your pick


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 9, 2009)

*Update Question?* 

Ok so I finally got a router (Netgear MR814v2) and I configured it like this: modem+router+switch to 3 comps using ethernet.

 I reset the firmware to default setting on the router and reset the modem. I still do not have a connection to any of the 3 comps. I even tried just running modem to router and netgear wants me to setup wireless internet, but I don't want wireless. I just want cable ethernet connection. I bought a wireless router to maybe use wireless in the future. Can any help me with this problem? I know very little about networking, but I am pretty good with trouble shooting. I can't seem to find new or working drivers for the router... any idea's?

Thank you-


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2009)

you need to set the router up to access your modem and dial out with a user name and password. read the documentation on how to do this.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 9, 2009)

Why do you need the switch?
Why not just go Modem-Router then two each computer Via Cat5?
Once connected just click Network & connections and Repair connection, Automatically obtain blah blah from ISP


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2009)

switches are transparent anyway, so it cant possibly screw things up.

it may give him the ports he needs in another room, or upgrade the LAN speed to gigabit


----------



## temp02 (Oct 9, 2009)

Enable DHCP in the router and on each computer on the network go to "LAN Connection Options" -> "TCP/IP" -> set like this:





After this at least the PCs should be able to "see" themselfs, then all you have to do is configure the WAN (internet connection settings [user and pass]) on the router.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok I will give it a try and post an update to see if the problem is fixed.

*EDIT:*
Got all my comps connected! problem is solved. Now I can start crunching theses bad boys Thank you for everyone's help!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 11, 2009)

*Update Question?*

How do I get into my wireless security setting? I have a Netgear MR814v2 and I don't have the software cd.

Mussels help?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Basically, type 192.168.0.1 into your browser.

Enter the username and passwor(usually "admin" and "password" by default)

Then go to the wireless area and set it up the way you want.

http://www.ncsu.edu/resnet/wireless/netgear/netgear_mr814v2.php


----------

